# Problème avec Youtube sur Safari (dautres dans mon cas?)



## geneosis (22 Avril 2010)

Voilà, le problème est simple, quand je charge une page Youtube dans Safari, une fois sur deux la page se charge comme ça:







ou le lecteur m&#8217;affiche ça.







Je n&#8217;ai pas essayé avec d&#8217;autres navigateurs, est ce que d&#8217;autres ont le même problème?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Ça peut arriver, et pas seulement dans Safari.

C'est dû à un problème de qualité dans la transmission entre le site YouTube et ton Mac. Des octets se sont perdus ou ont été endommagées lors du transfert sur le réseau.

Le problème peut provenir de n'importe quel segment de la liaison (chez toi, chez ton FAI, sur Internet ou chez YouTube).

Si tu utilises une liaison Wifi pour te connecter à Internet, tu peux toujours tenter de te rapprocher de la borne, ou bien de changer de numéro de canal. Si tu utilises un câble, vérifie qu'il est bien branché et qu'il n'est pas endommagé. Dans le cas d'un accès par ADSL, vérifie que les filtres sont bien présents et correctement branchés par rapport aux appareils téléphoniques (et éventuellement qu'aucun de ces derniers n'est en cours de fonctionnement, mal raccroché ou défectueux).


----------



## monvilain (22 Avril 2010)

Let's Forget YOUTUBE and Join VIMEO...


----------



## geneosis (22 Avril 2010)

bah non, j&#8217;utilise un port ethernet, 30Mg. Et il n&#8217;y a que Youtube qui me fait ça. Ah mon avis c&#8217;est plutot un problème de Youtube et la gestion catastrophique du site par Google. Tout mes cables sont en parfait état.

Non c&#8217;était pour savoir si vous aviez ce problème vous aussi. C&#8217;est tout.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Avril 2010)

Non, je n'ai pas ce problème avec YouTube en ce moment.

Ça peut venir d'un équipement défectueux sur Internet sur le chemin menant au serveur de YouTube. Ça pourrait expliquer qu'en habitant loin de chez toi, les données n'empruntent pas le même chemin et ne subissent pas ce problème.


*Note du modo :* geneosis, "à lire avant de poster", tu as une idée de ce que ça signifie ? Non, je demande, parce que c'est dans le titre de cette annonce, située juste sous le bouton que tu as utilisé pour créer ce sujet, or, visiblement, tu ne l'as pas lue 

On déménage !


----------



## fransik (14 Mai 2010)

bonsoir, 

un couple d'amis a le même souci. 
Ce qu'il y a de bizarre, c'est que seule une machine sur deux est affectée. 
Ils utilisent une ligne ADSL Free, le modem étant apparemment en IPv4.
Et les problèmes ont commencé autour du 20 avril 

Le Mac Mini G4 du foyer affiche tout sans sourciller (Sous 10.4 ou 10.5). 
Sur le MacBook en revanche, les symptômes sont conformes à ce qui est décrit dans ce fil. 
Peu importe le système, ils sont d'ailleurs identiques avec 10.5 ou 10.6 (10.6.3 actuellement). 

Avant-hier, j'ai vérifié tous les réglages possibles. 
Le problème ne peut réellement pas venir pas du MacBook, d'autant qu'il n'y a guère que YouTube qui ne fonctionne pas :mouais:

La dernière version de Flash est installée, les réglages réseaux sont bons. 
Mais un Traceroute ou un Ping vers http://www.youtube.com n'aboutit pas, seulement depuis le MacBook

Bref, des fois qu'il s'agisse "d'un bête problème de DNS", je lui ai suggéré d'ajouter ceux-ci sur le MacBook:
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
134.214.100.6

L'autre possibilité étant d'activer l'IPv6 depuis le compte Freebox 
Maintenant j'attend son retour. 

Si quelqu'un a essayé l'une ou l'autre des ces propositions, merci d'en faire part également.


----------



## geneosis (14 Mai 2010)

jai toujours le même problème Personne na de solution?


----------



## fransik (14 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 


geneosis a dit:


> jai toujours le même problème Personne na de solution?


Tu as essayé de changer les DNS? 
Cf. mon message précédent


----------



## geneosis (14 Mai 2010)

«* L'autre possibilité étant d'activer l'IPv6 depuis le compte Freebox 
Maintenant j'attend son retour.*» ...




Je préfère attendre son retour aussi. jai pas confiance en moi pour toucher à ces réglages. Le réseau et moi çest pas encore ça, et je me sers de la conection pour bosser.

voilà voilà...


----------



## fransik (15 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 


geneosis a dit:


> «* L'autre possibilité étant d'activer l'IPv6 []
> Je préfère attendre son retour aussi. jai pas confiance en moi pour toucher à ces réglages. Le réseau et moi çest pas encore ça, et je me sers de la conection pour bosser.[]



Simple pourtant d'ajouter quelques DNS: 
&#63743; > Configuration Réseau > Préférences Réseau > Avancé > DNS
- Ajouter les quelques adresses 
- 0k > Appliquer 
&#8984;+Q

Etant connecté via une NeufBox, je ne peux évidement pas basculer ma connexion en IPv6, mais c'est de toutes façons ce que je proposais de faire _dans un second temps seulement_. 
Après, effectivement, pas besoin de YouTube pour bosser, c'est vrai 

Pour ce qui est des DNS, il n'y a ainsi aucun risque tant qu'_on ajoute_ les adresses pré-citées, et donc tant qu'_on ne remplace pas_ celle(s) (déjà) inscrite(s)  192.168.1.1 dans mon cas, cf. copie d'écran. 

A noter que 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4 sont les adresses des DNS publics de Google


----------



## tombom (15 Mai 2010)

apparement ca n'a pas ete suggeré et moi je tenterais ceci avant tout :
dans safari : "safari"/  "reinitialiser safari" tout cocher (sauf mot de passe a la limite, et les données formulaire.)
+ "safari" / vider le cache


----------



## fransik (15 Mai 2010)

re- 
merci à toi, 


tombom a dit:


> apparement ca n'a pas ete suggeré et moi je tenterais ceci avant tout :
> dans safari : "safari"/  "reinitialiser safari" tout cocher (sauf mot de passe a la limite, et les données formulaire.)
> + "safari" / vider le cache


Dans le cas que j'évoquais, c'est une des premières choses que j'avais suggéré à mes amis. 
Réinitialisation complète de Safari, cache vidé, cookies supprimés 
Résultat inchangé, hélas, pour YouTube uniquement.


----------



## lostparadise (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai également un problème pour visionner les videos Youtube avec Safari.

Dans mon cas, Safari se ferme quasi instantanément dès l'affichage de la page Youtube et dans tous les cas je ne peux visionner maximum qu'une seule video avant que Safari ne se ferme tout seul...

Ce problème n'existe que depuis le dernier téléchargement de la mise à jour de Safari... avant tout fonctionnait parfaitement. (à noter que le même phénomène se produit avec Daylimotion...)

Donc dans ce cas, il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de liaison entre les périphériques.

Es-ce que quelqu'un rencontre ce problème aussi? Y a-t-il une solution?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (20 Mai 2010)

J'ai aussi ce problème, exclusivement entre Youtube et Safari. Ma copine et moi avons presque le même Macbook (moi Macbook Unibody Alu, elle Unibody Blanc). Nous sommes tous deux en 10.6.3. Et lorsque nous essayons de lire une vidéo sur Youtube avec Safari, nous avons la même chose que Geneosis sur la deuxième image. Dailymotion semble fonctionne, et Youtube fonctionne avec Firefox, ce qui ne gène pas ma copine puisqu'elle utilise ce navigateur.

Je précise que nous nous connectons via une Time Capsule. Elle est reliée à un modem Siemens. Je ne pourrais vous en dire plus, nous sommes au Québec dans un appart meublé, je n'ai aucune info ou presque sur la connexion internet. Je sais juste que c'est de l'ADSL. Un mode routeur semble activé sur le modem (c'est ce que m'a indiqué la TC quand je l'ai branché). 

Depuis que je suis arrivé, les mails mettent longtemps à partir avec Mail (genre 2mn, voire 3, pour un mail de quelques lignes). Par contre en entrant c'est bon. Le débit entrant est plus que correct. J'ai téléchargé Portal en 2 ou 3h. 

Sinon, j'ai redémaré la TC, le modem, le Mac. J'ai utilisé OnyX (maintenance normale).

Etrange comme soucis. Je ne me rappelle plus depuis quand ça plante, mais ça marchait en France avec une Freebox...

EDIT: oubliez tout ce que je viens de marquer, ça re-fonctionne à l'instant. Qu'ai je fais ? J'ai été faire un tour dans les préférences de Safari et dans les préféreces Système, niveau connexion. Qu'ai je modifié ? Rien.

EDIT 2 : en fait non. Ca marche pas.


----------



## johnnybgood (24 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

problème de lecture de vidéos sur youtube également depuis quelques jours sur imac 10.5.4. La première vidéo se lance normalement mais à la deuxième j'ai plus l'image et la navigation devient impossible. Je peux simplement quitter safari sans forcer.


----------



## geneosis (12 Juin 2010)

Avec Safari 5 ces problèmes ont disparus chez moi. Jai quelques fois un chargement de page sur youtube qui affiche du texte (comme limage plus haut le montre), mais cest rare. A part ça tout est revenu dans lordre.

voilà voilà...


----------



## tombom (12 Juin 2010)

Safari 5 a resolu pas mal de soucis. notamment un message recurrent et envahissant dans la console, avec "webkit plugin agent" -> propre a flash...

je pense que cette maj a du bon


----------

